
Death of rocket man ‘Mad Mike’ Hughes ends years of close calls - fortran77
https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2020-02-24/mad-mike-hughes-death-of-rocketman-ends-years-of-close-calls
======
dang
There have been two threads already:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22395528](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22395528)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22404424](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22404424)

Is this article different enough that it might lead to a better discussion?

~~~
mpd
The default has been to leap before lurking for many years now. I don't expect
it to change back ever again.

~~~
dang
I'm afraid I don't understand what you mean.

------
neonate
[https://archive.md/1QX2W](https://archive.md/1QX2W)

------
chadmeister
Who would've thought that an avid proponent of flat Earth theories was
thoroughly unqualified to launch himself into space in a homemade rocket...
I'm shocked I tell you.

~~~
simonh
It seems he wasn’t actually a flat earther, and pretending so was all just for
publicity purposes.

